# my, hat is off to those who foster



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I could never do that. I tried with Jordie but i fell love with her. Just knower that I'm, extremely happy that you can


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I to, Just want to say, to all of you who foster...
You are all incredible human beings for doing this!!
I thought about it at one time...
But I know I would want to keep every single one!!
Sigh...!!
All of your stories and pictures of these fosters...
tell a million different 'TAILS'! :thumbup:


----------



## Dh243405 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree - people that foster are awesome! I too would want to keep every cat. Every time I go to the local pet store to buy food I look at the cats that are up for adoption and want to adopt them all, so I can't imagine having one in my home and then giving him/her up! I'm very thankful for everyone that fosters.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Me too! I just know I would get attached and be really upset when they went to their new homes. A big thank-you ((hug)) to all the fosterers out there <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup, me too! Thank you to each and every one who is fostering. 
I can't even visit a shelter without being upset because I can't help them all. I know I'd keep any fosters. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## isabella.f (Nov 1, 2013)

I definitely want to foster someday, if I ever live somewhere with enough space.
I'm amazed at how people can foster pregnant cats and young kittens, knowing that unfortunately some kittens are stillborn or just can't be saved. 

All you foster cat-parents are awesome, and I hope to join your ranks someday.


----------

